# Games that made you cry...



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

What games made you cry, whether it be scenes, the storyline...try not to do to many spoilers...or warn us before hand if you do.

1. Dreamfall: Makes me cry everytime...she was so lonely all the time...until the end.

2. Gears of War Series: Dom's storyline, the soundtrack to it just tears me up as well.

3. Final Fantasy X: The ending, where Tidus disappears

4. FFVI: Rachel's scene

5. Xenogears: Sophia's Sacrifice, so heroic, so sad...it changed a man forever.

6. Xenosaga 3: KOS-MOS storyline

7. Kingdom Hearts Series: I felt like Roxas on more than one occasion...


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

The very end of Portal 2 made me very misty-eyed.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Uncharted 3: when sully got shot and died

Heavy Rain: when Ethan's son got hit by the car

Red Dead Redemption: When John Marxton gets shot up

Infamous 1: When Trish dies

Streets of rage 2: Dunno why but the ending theme music makes u happy/sad


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I know I cried over a game's ending a few times but I can't seem to remember any of them most of the games I play now... uh suck, story wise anyway, cause the sucky game manufacturers now prefer making games that looks pretty but only last 8hrs and they cater more to people who can't go three seconds without shooting something or automatically button mash because a wild game text about the story appeared... urgh what the hell happened to modern games...


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

infamous 2's evil ending...

I don't want to give anything away, but if you've played it than you know what I'm talking about. 
*tears up but holds it in like a man!*

It didn't cause me to cry, but it was damn close!

Oh, and at the end of God of War when Kratos is trying desperately to protect his family from himself. And how he hugs his family, sacrificing his how life for them. :cry


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Syndacus said:


> 4. FFVI: Rachel's scene


Celes story was pretty sad too.

The whole FFVI game is a tear jerker. Best final fantasy storyline ever, except maybe for final fantasy tactics.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I've cried during many movies, but I've never been that deeply moved by a video game. The closest I've come to crying at the end of a game would be when I beat Ico. It left me with a very empty, melancholic feeling. 

Edit: WOW. Some of these comments are completely spoileriffic! Uncharted 3 just lost a bunch of its mystery.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

none.


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

I was teary at the end of the bioshock... the good ending that is


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts 1 and Red Dead Redemption, definitely. I don't play many games with interesting, moving storylines.

The first game you mentioned sounds interesting. Going to have to google.


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Chrono Cross. (favorite Rpg of all time)

Final Fantasy X


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Final fantasy 9 made me cry


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Some of you should probably mark for SPOILERS.....


For me:

NIER-During the second play through, with the wolves. But all of it was sad.

Endings of Xenosaga 2&3.

I got a little emotional with a couple scenes during the middle of Xenoblade.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

successful said:


> none.


I seen the title and thought what the ****!:lol

Oh and I'm not being judgmental with the sentence above, just didn't think there were any games that did this


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

None have made me cry but I got a bit emotional afterwards...
Red Dead Redemption and L.A Noire are the ones I remember from the top of my head.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

The ending of Kingdom Hearts 2 hit me pretty hard, kinda teary eyed. I had never played it, and at the end, I finally realized where a really "close friend" of mine got her email name from. Too bad shortly after it all went to hell...


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Final fantasy IX and Shadow of the colossus.

Epic games...


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I got teary eyed near the end of Grandia 2.


----------



## WayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

The end of Half-Life 2: Episode 2 almost did it for me.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

None, but some of the saddest moments for me.

Lirum (Lost Odyssey)
Vivi's story (FF IX)
Celes scene (FF VI)
End of Xenosaga III
End of Ico
End of Red Dead Redemption


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Illusions of Gaia for SNES, when the princess's pet pig throws himself on a fire so that the village won't starve.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

WayOut said:


> The end of Half-Life 2: Episode 2 almost did it for me.



Very sad ending.

I was shocked, but for some reason it didn't make me cry. I think it's poignancy that does it for me, rather the sadness of the event itself.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF end of mgs4, first part with snake.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm surprised no one mentioned final Fantasy 7.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Logan X said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned final Fantasy 7.


Aeris dying to Sephiroth been overplayed so many times it lost its novelty, hence why I didn't mention it. Plus first time playing it, I was shocked rather than sad. Now Advent Children came out, they keep on bringing her back through Cloud's memories or thoughts.

Zack's death in Crisis Core was sad too.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days, when Xion dies and when Axel gets the "WINNER" stick from Roxas. The second was worse... That was the first game that ever made me cry. I consider that a really amazing feat for a game, considering I don't cry too often about things like this...


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I've never been emotionally invested in any game enough for that to happen. I hate stories in games. I always skip the cut scenes, and get really frustrated if I can't do it.


----------



## nSwany (Jul 21, 2011)

All of them, because I realize I'm wasting my life.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I think the only one that ever made me cry is ff7. but I was pretty young when I first saw Aeris die.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Lost Odyssey. You'd come across these short stories with the appropriate music to suit the mood, and it makes you feel all soppy. And the protag was depressed... the guy was immortal but people around him kept dying


----------



## Lone Raccoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Only once. I was 16? and just finished call of duty 2 and started crying at the end cause I thought of all the brave men (including my grandfather) who fought in world war 2. other than that never. I rarely play story based games anymore and when I do, they always mediocre, or disappointing. I think i played a total of 10 and finished them in my life. Mass Effect, Mafia 1, Fallout 3, and Vice City, and forgot the rest, not exactly emotional...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

David777 said:


> Oh, and at the end of God of War when Kratos is trying desperately to protect his family from himself. And how he hugs his family, sacrificing his how life for them. :cry


Spoiler lol (If I ever get round to buying it )

I've never cried from a game but I was scared of King Boom boo when I played sonic adventure 2 lol (I was 6 or 7 at the time) pity all the newer sonic games aren't so good.

**999 i did cry on but i think i was feeling really ****ty at the time so that probably caused it, its a great game


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Spoiler lol (If I ever get round to buying it )
> 
> I've never cried from a game but I was scared of King Boom boo when I played sonic adventure 2 lol (I was 6 or 7 at the time) pity all the newer sonic games aren't so good.


Yep! Nothing gets me off more than spoiling hard all over some guys face!


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

lazy said:


> Lost Odyssey. You'd come across these short stories with the appropriate music to suit the mood, and it makes you feel all soppy. And the protag was depressed... the guy was immortal but people around him kept dying


Gotta agree with you there. Some of those stories were real tear jerkers.

Best part of the whole game in my opinion!


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

MGS 3: Snake Eater (The Boss fight).

I didn't cry, but it was sad. It was probably just the overall bittersweet feeling of beating a game. The game itself was pretty somber.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No game has ever made me actually cry. Two scenes off the top of my head that came close - *spoilers*

Final Fantasy X - Tidus cradling Jecht as he dies, crying while saying "I hate you."

Xenosaga Episode 2 - The flashback scene where child Albedo finds out he can never die. Also, the whole post boss fight scene where he finally forgives himself and Rubedo as the kirschwassers carry him up to "heaven".


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Pokemon: Red Rescue Team - I got pretty choked up when they were chased out of town and when you had to go back to the human after saving the world, and you partner doesn't want you to go


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Pokemon: Red Rescue Team - I got pretty choked up when they were chased out of town and when you had to go back to the human after saving the world, and you partner doesn't want you to go


As someone that enjoys the Rescue Team Pokemon games more than the mainline Pokemon games, just out of curiosity, what species of Pokemon were you and your partner? I was a Cubone and my hired muscle was a Totodile.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> As someone that enjoys the Rescue Team Pokemon games more than the mainline Pokemon games, just out of curiosity, what species of Pokemon were you and your partner? I was a Cubone and my hired muscle was a Totodile.


I always changed because I liked the idea of playing as different Pokemon, but the ones I chose mainly were me as Machop, and my partner was Squirtle


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I get pretty into the stories on xbox, never enough to cry though.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

when Desmond killed Lucy

When noble 6 handed cortana over and stayed to die


----------



## Endlessness (May 27, 2013)

The end of Journey totally made me cry because I had been playing with the same person until about halfway through. It just felt... amazing to get to that awesome end with him/her. We drew hearts in the snow before leaving.

Maybe it's because of the social anxiety... I mean, playing with someone without knowing who they are and communicating with sounds and motions just struck a chord in me. No judgement, just pure cooperation and patience.

God, that game is so amazing!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure but I think I might have cried playing Heavy Rain? Oh and it doesn't really count but that tech demo the people who made Heavy Rain made, with the robot :'(


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

End of Max Payne 2.


----------



## Boss (Jun 4, 2012)

Dragon Age came close


----------



## Abomb926 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dude i cry my face off after kingdom hearts

:'o


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Final Fantasy X, at the end


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

lazy said:


> Lost Odyssey. You'd come across these short stories with the appropriate music to suit the mood, and it makes you feel all soppy. And the protag was depressed... the guy was immortal but people around him kept dying


I haven't cried from a game, but Lost Odyssey is probably the one that made me most sad. Those stories and Uematsu. If only that author would write game stories.


----------



## moo92 (May 26, 2013)

I played the Clannad visual novel. The whole game was waterworks, I shed manly tears.


----------



## stardust1000 (Jun 21, 2013)

Street fight 2 when I beat the game for the very first time with chun li

This is the only game I have ever cried to though so please do not laugh to much :blush


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

No game has made me cry, but the ending of BioShock: Infinite left me thinking, and a bit emotional too. Also, Dragon Age: Origins had some (a lot of) emotional parts.
Now that I think about it, the ending of Batman: Arkham City made me sad too.

Edit: I forgot about Metal Gear Solid 3, the part where ******** dies, and the ending too. That game came close.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

**Spoilers**
Dragon age Origins is the only game that has ever made me cry.
When I got the ending where My Character Sacrificed Them self killing the Archdemon
After promising shianni to come back and romancing Alistair. The Funeral ceremony at the very end made me bawl my ****ing eyes out.

Also the note at the end of sh2 was pretty poignant, but it didn't make me cry so it doesn't count.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

The very beginning of The Last of Us almost made me cry, but I held it in. Other then that though, no other game has made me even think about crying.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

When Pac man got mauled by a ghost :cry


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Diablo 3. 

It's cruel to make fans wait so long only to come out with a piece of **** crap game like D3.


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

Endlessness said:


> The end of Journey totally made me cry
> ...
> God, that game is so amazing!


This. The first time I played it was with the same person all the way through. I played it during a storm, and when it goes silent as you walk into the light, all that was left was the sound of the heavy rain. It was really moving.

also,
Metal Gear Solid 4
Metal Gear Solid 3 (Debriefing, when everything is being explained) - I was staying at my friends house when we were trying to finish the game. I woke up just as he did in time to see the ending. I pretended to be asleep cause I didn't want him to see me crying lol...


----------



## Perameles (Apr 23, 2013)

The Walking Dead and To the Moon...


----------



## jake1991 (Jun 6, 2013)

binary domain at times and the walking dead. They tugged at the heart strings but they didn't make me cry


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

Walking Dead, the ending.....God....


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Minesweeper


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I remember as a 9-10 year old, the very first time I completed Jak and Daxter, my eyes watered from too much awesomeness :lol


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

The Walking Dead by Telltale.
KOTOR 1
Fable 1


----------



## sarutak (Jun 26, 2013)

Mass effect series. (my favorite franchise)

uncharted 3 as someone else mentioned that moment when you think sully died is indescribable i could not process it and i just played through the rest numb until he turned up again and its only a hallucination and i cried again tears of joy. goddamn what a game that was

as many have mentioned red dead redemption another game up there in my favorites when marshton is killed man

the walking dead by telltale games... none of the others have hit me as hard as this i feel it's too new to say why because spoilers so go play it.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

sarutak said:


> Mass effect series. (my favorite franchise)
> 
> uncharted 3 as someone else mentioned that moment when you think sully died is indescribable i could not process it and i just played through the rest numb until he turned up again and its only a hallucination and i cried again tears of joy. goddamn what a game that was
> 
> ...


I just recently beat Mass Effect 3, and the ending was really sad, but the ending I got had shepard take a breath at the citadel, so I'm assuming he lived, but still really depressing. I just hope Bioware makes ME4 so my Shepard can have "little blue babies". Mass Effect was my favorite franchise too, I bought all of the DLC, and spent like 50+ hours on each game.

Assasins Creed was my second favorite franchise, I won't give away any spoilers, but Revalations was sad because it wrapped up Ezio's ( my favorite assassin) and Altair's story, and the ending of ACIII was sad for me to, but I love the games.

The Walking Dead game was sad, but it i thought it was a good game.

Also, the Gears of War series was sad too.


----------



## Gamesizer (May 23, 2013)

I don't know why but even though some movies and books have made me feel like crying (and even cry if they're that sad), I've never gotten the same effect with video games.

I will say that the closest experience I've had is the ending of The Longest Journey.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Spoiler Alert............Final Fantasy 7 where Aeris dies


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

Final Fantasy X. :cry emotional rollercoasteeeer.
also, every Kingdom Hearts game I've played, made me cry at some point.

ok, let's be honest, any game makes me cry at some point. :|


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

For some reason.. Tales Of Symphonia: Dawn of A New World made me cry once or twice


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I cried buckets at one point in Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic when I accdently took the darkside path and force persuaded Mission's wookie friend Zaalbar to kill her. Broke my 12 year old heart.

The Last of Us ending

Shadow of the Colossus

And To the Moon, which made me produce enough salty tears to fill a bath tub.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

MGS4 : Guns of the Patriots


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I never cried but my heavy rain ending was sad

I wanted to try playing again to get a happier one...

But I just felt bad for the father in general, I don't wanna spoil anything yet though...


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

I was really sad when Okami finished. It dragged on a little at the end but when i finally reached the end, I was disappointed that the game finished. made me tear up a little. Recently tough I would have to say the last of us. You know, the beggining sequence. Didn't tear up but it was pretty tragic.


----------



## WintersEpilogue (Jul 7, 2013)

Mass Effect is the only series to make me tear up, really. It's my favourite and when Mordin was sacrificing himself for the Krogan, oh my.. 

so many moments through out the series had me in stitches/tears. They really were emotional rollercoasters for me. 

I also teared up and cried when playing Skyrim for the first time (huge elder scrolls fan) but that was more of a happy thing


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

When I saw this for the first time I almost did....








:fall :nw


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mass Effect 2 & 3...the music is beautiful.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess got me pretty damn close with that ending. I miss the **** out of Midna.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah I feel really relate able to Roxas aswell. Vivi always makes me feel sad.  and Tactics advance gets me every time. and to spark my geek factor to a whole new level Illidans story from WC3 made me depressed for a while.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

The Walking Dead
Sleeping Dogs

I cried at Far Cry 3 because it was such an amazing game and didn't want it to end ahah


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

The Walking Dead (Telltale one, not the crappy shooter) and To The Moon.


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

I never cried for a video game but there are two which came very close.

Mass Effect 3 because I know it would be the end of my character which I spend so many hours with (yeah I know it might sound crazy)
Heavy Rain because the life Ethan Mars had (being happy first, depressed after a certain event) reminds me of my own life.


----------



## Htoza13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts.. only game.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Not sure if it can be included as it's a visual novel, but Katawa Shoujo made me tear up quite a lot.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Final fantasy IX made me tear up a bit.










DAT ending.....


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Last of Us. And Several of Square's games.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

So far only Journey made me tear up a bit :b


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

The Last of Us made me tear up a tad bit a few times. Oh and Legacy of Kain, Zelda: Wind Waker. More yet I forget. 


...


Only a tiny bit, like one or two drops of tears! :sus


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Makes me feel so emotionless when I see all these guys saying how they cried at the Last of Us ending when I didn't. D:


----------



## Gladbitt (Jul 21, 2013)

Spec Ops the Line I mean wow... :no


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Superman 64


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> Superman 64


Haha


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Resistance 2 :'( dem feels


----------



## spzed (Dec 27, 2012)

I hate to admit it because it's not a particularly good game, but there was one scene in Mass Effect 3 that made me tear up.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I've never actually cried at a game, but the ending of Shattered Memories and Dreamfall: The Longest Journey made me come close.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

The end of a dlc for borderlands 2 made me tear up a bit actually.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

The only time I ever cry is for sport montages, don't ask me why, but I was close a few times in The Last of Us. Not the end at all, but a couple times in the middle of the game. There's a moment in Gears of War 2, which if you played it, you know what I'm talking about. It leaves you in a state of disbelief and heartbreak for a certain character.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> Superman 64


Nothing is more emotional than flying through rings and fighting tornados.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Most of the Final Fantasys I have played.. Kingdom Hearts :'] God I love RPGs..


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Makes me feel so emotionless when I see all these guys saying how they cried at the Last of Us ending when I didn't. D:


Hey hey hey! I didn't say I teared up at the ending, I was actually amused and smiled at the end. Yet before that on some parts, I can't be specific because of spoilers, yet beforehand with the dramatic cinematic scenes, illustrating hopelessness and loss got to me a few times a little, only a little! I am a manly man, who wears manly pants and I...--- :cry


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

I forgot what game it was, but it made me nerd-rage so hard, I hit the laptop and that caused the harddrive mechanics to fail and I had to buy a new harddrive... that made me cry...


----------



## Versus (Jul 25, 2013)

Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core. Zack's death. I knew it was coming... but it still hit me hard!

_Rest in peace, hero._


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

No games really made me cry. I just don't cry over video games, but I can get horribly depressed by them. But Final Fantasy X came close. I swear I'm the only person on the planet who likes Tidus and I was genuinely sad to see him go. I had to run out and get X-2 immediately just so I could bring him back.

A game I played recently that had a pretty big impact on me was Shadow Hearts: Covenant. That is a game with plenty of goofy dialogue and scenarios, but there are a lot of genuinely sad moments as well. It's the kind of game that characterizes its villain as someone who is only following his own path and you as the ones who have to stop him not out of anger, but out of necessity. So I felt sad for having to kill him.

There is a scene in the game that came very very close to making me cry. I could post the video if someone wants me to, even if it contains spoilers. I highly doubt very many people are going to be playing Covenant anyways.

Ah to hell with it, I'll post it anyways.






And Shadow of the Colossus. That music during the ending was so moving.


----------



## Chrool (May 19, 2013)

I honestly didn't think any games had made me cry, but then I remembered all the endings from Katawa Shoujo. Visual novels always get me depressed.:cry


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

FF7. Like... I ugly cried(you can probably guess when).


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

The ****ty last hitman. How I wept.


----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

Came very close to crying at the end of Eternal Sonata


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

The Walking Dead.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't think of any game that made me cry. I don't cry easily though, even for movies. Unless an animal dies, then I bawl like a baby.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

ChibiRobo for GC
It made me laugh and cry. Cried because there is no sequel (handhelds don't count).


Tales of Symphonia for GC
I cried tears of joy upon the discovery of Kratos true identity and how his part played out in the game. Can't wait for the remastered release on PS3 :boogie


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Malek said:


> Hey hey hey! I didn't say I teared up at the ending, I was actually amused and smiled at the end. Yet before that on some parts, I can't be specific because of spoilers, yet beforehand with the dramatic cinematic scenes, illustrating hopelessness and loss got to me a few times a little, only a little! I am a manly man, who wears manly pants and I...--- :cry


It's understandable, it was a brilliant game!


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

the ending of Modern Warfare; that was just too much for me


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE (Jul 27, 2013)

I had never really cried at a game until I finished walking dead, that ending :'(


----------



## Clockwork Vagabond (Jul 19, 2013)

The ending of Metal Gear Solid 3 had me holding back tears. (as we as saluting the screen. No shame.)

Also, Mother 3. I was only 13 at the time, but that stuff hit HARD.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

FF9 Vivi's death

This one is a little off lol, but Final Fantasy 12 the battle with Zodiark brought me to tears when I first played, you have to fight through that long mapless mine and get to a place where there is no save point only to get your *** handed to you on a platter, I cried and threw the remote a thousand times before I managed to beat it. I was so pissed.

I almost cried at the end of The Walking Dead, I really liked Clementine and Lee's bond, I tried so many times to change the end only to fail.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

In no particular order:

1. The Last of Us

2. Bioshock Infinite

3. Kingdom Hearts (1, 2, 358/2 Days, Birth by Sleep, and Dreamdrop Distance.)

4. The Walking Dead

Kingdom Hearts has always made me feel emotional. For whatever reason, I'm really attached to all of the characters.

The Last of Us was just sad in general.

The ending to The Walking Dead hit me straight in the feels.

Bioshock Infinite didn't really make me cry, but I was close.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> No games really made me cry. I just don't cry over video games, but I can get horribly depressed by them. But Final Fantasy X came close. I swear I'm the only person on the planet who likes Tidus and I was genuinely sad to see him go. I had to run out and get X-2 immediately just so I could bring him back.


nah, you're not the only one, me too.  Tidus is cool. :b

honestly, I think that no matter how many times I see the FFX ending, I'll always cry. though I know there's a sequel, though I've seen the ending a million times ... I haven't developed even a little bit of "immunity" against the sadness of it all.

*confessions of very emotional person*

also, I've cried several times during Ni no Kuni and I'm not yet nowhere near the end ... and even though I've only had Tales of Xillia for two days ... there were already some scenes that brought me close to tears.


----------



## kricket (Aug 11, 2013)

The ending of Mass Effect 3, all those years coming to an end, saying goodbye to everyone before the final battle. Especially Garrus! *sob* 

I've never actually cried because of a movie or game, but the tears flowed freely, I must've been quite a sight


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Journey.
It was too pretty :c


----------



## Porcupine Tree (Aug 11, 2013)

I know I cried in MGS2. I was pretty young during my first playthough (14?), and when Otacon went on about waiting to be loved or whatever, it kinda got to me.


----------



## TheBlackPigeon (Aug 10, 2013)

I can't say that Freebird's "To The Moon" made me bawl like a bady. But damned if it didn't make like Kenshiro on my feels. After beating it, all I wanted to do was sit in a bathtub and eat ice cream until my body died. :|


----------

